# Clutch clunk '05 Se-R 6 spd



## jdown (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello all, 
I have a 6 speed and I've been having a clunking noise on the right front portion of my car for about a week now. The noise can be heard and felt when changing gears. When you engage the clutch and go from one gear to another it clunks, no matter the RPM's or temperature of the car. I've gotten underneath and there are no motor mounts loose or broken, no loose or dangling hardware, or bad boots with suspension etc. My actual shifter is a little sloppy, but has been that way since I got the car 5k miles ago. I've not found any other forum topics or people with the same problem. The Advance Auto guys suggested a broken motor mount but that's not it. I'm now thinking that it's maybe internal inside the clutch or gears somewhere. I'm all ears


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Inspect the CV joint on the right side driveshaft for excessive wear.


----------



## jdown (Nov 7, 2016)

rogoman said:


> Inspect the CV joint on the right side driveshaft for excessive wear.


Sorry, I failed to mention that I have also inspected both CV joints and there was no cracking of the boots or deteriation of any kind.


----------



## jdown (Nov 7, 2016)

Update:
I went to Autozone to pick up some small parts and asked the guy at the desk what he knew about the sound since he owned a 350z. He says that it may be the shifter bearing. Could anyone testify to this being the reason for the clunk?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jdown said:


> Sorry, I failed to mention that I have also inspected both CV joints and there was no cracking of the boots or deteriation of any kind.


I'm still betting on a worn out CV joint. The proper way to test for worn out CV joint is to first jack up the car and set it on jack stands. Check for movement or a noticeable rattle by moving a joint part vertically, horizontally to an axial direction. From underneath the front of the vehicle, grab the CV axle with a firm grip and attempt to move sideways and then in and out. The CV axle should have very minimal movement in any direction. If you are able to move the axle more than 1/8 inch in any direction, it is probably time to replace the axle.

Also inspect the wheel bears for any lateral play or noise; there should be non.


----------



## jdown (Nov 7, 2016)

rogoman said:


> jdown said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I failed to mention that I have also inspected both CV joints and there was no cracking of the boots or deteriation of any kind.
> ...


Thanks, will double check it tonight


----------



## jdown (Nov 7, 2016)

All right, I was able to finally put the car on the lift Monday and the right front tire was wobbling like hell. I had the tire up off the ground a week ago but it was tight in all areas. I got home and took everything apart and come to find out, the hub was almost free-spinning inside the bearing. So needless to say I replaced both, put everything back together and now the noise is gone.


----------

